
Socialism Is Bad - another
http://www.forbes.com/sites/modeledbehavior/2017/02/12/socialism-is-bad
======
shams93
Taking government control of Apple is a bad idea but redistribution will
become a necessity in a machine work world, otherwise 12 people own everything
and in the us 350 million people are starved to death so we don't tax the
people who own things and people for a living.

------
tu7001
Yes, it's bad because it's a crime.

